# Does my Bella looks a purebred Cane Corso? Please!?



## bella_2009 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello,

My name is Robert and am from Albania.

I do have a female Cane Corso, named Bella. She is 13 months old.
I was just wondering if she is a real Cane Corso, bcs i seen some other Cane Corso and it looks to me that are little different... body structure, i might be wrong but most of Cane Corsos i have seen they look to me that they have a wider chest.... Not sure!?

What do you think ?

ps. Please check out first 4 links (photos) bcz for some reason they dont show on the post so i had to put links.


http://api.ning.com/files/2fGFtzggPTvU-whvTad3J6A5HoyeivV*GIANU47oqGijU*1otGgpvCGP*GiRn7OL5seSlf7*9Pu3SWwtMeDj4*ZCpASMX5wd/photo5.jpg

http://api.ning.com/files/bjCIaYabWzp6Gmy1upaRxRD35MHohl2PwN1qIa*TnOSKJH96Qv*BXIp*CSmR*NKbJLyzEBmm0imKjB*PKhXHXyOIIrcLuhGd/photo4.jpg?width=750

http://api.ning.com/files/2fGFtzggPTtCy*o7pJ5FWNeEPt3N5NtEAHVgVxJPUU*Pl1m6gRE-Svl7y*Gw0g8dO1XtoqE-jwd9kIe82iZhI99MS6shgGPu/photo3.jpg

http://api.ning.com/files/TEJrpTLxERUAFP3a62j6CQdAgzSulbmQgwWYPxUAaXHi-cZousaA6*NVd5aWmSRiSilwwn03rua6jTtpv5nl9FUi2l*EU**E/photo.jpg


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Did you buy her from a good breeder, with registration papers and a pedigree? If not, there's really no way to tell if she's truly purebred. She does look reasonably like a Corso, though. Perhaps her chest will "spring" as she matures. She's still pretty young and not filled out yet. I love her expression in that last photo!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks corso to me also and a damn beauty at that. Her chest will fill out as she gets older.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

With large dogs like this, it takes time for them to fill out. My Mastiff didn't stop filling out until he was about 2 years old or more. He's 4 now and really looks a lot different than he did when he was the age of your girl.

Bella is gorgeous!


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

She looks like a CC to me. Like everyone else said, she will fill out as she gets older.


----------



## bella_2009 (Dec 23, 2010)

Willowy, i was told that Bellas parents are with pedigree and all them papers, but i didnt know much about, what it means... Honestly i dont really care about registrations and papers... what do you use them for? I was just curious to know what other ppl think, if she look like a real Corso. I love her anyway even if shes not a purebred coro. 

Willowy, Mr Pooch, Mdawn, TStafford thank you all for your comments.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

bella_2009 said:


> i was told that Bellas parents are with pedigree and all them papers, but i didnt know much about, what it means... Honestly i dont really care about registrations and papers... what do you use them for?


If you want to breed, you need to know your dog's background, what health/temperment problems have been in her background, what dogs are in her ancestry (so you don't end up breeding her with a close relative), etc. So that's why you'd need a pedigree. 

If you want to show, you need to have your dog registered with the show's sponsoring registry. So that's why you would need registration papers.

If you don't want to breed or show, then a pedigree and registration aren't really necessary. But it's always best to support good, responsible breeders, or you run the risk of having a dog who doesn't meet the physical or tempermental standards of the breed. 

If she's registered (or if both her parents are registered), then she is purebred. Whether she's a good representative of her breed is another story. . .that depends on the breeder you bought her from.


----------



## bella_2009 (Dec 23, 2010)

Willowy said:


> If you want to breed, you need to know your dog's background, what health/temperment problems have been in her background, what dogs are in her ancestry (so you don't end up breeding her with a close relative), etc. So that's why you'd need a pedigree.
> 
> If you want to show, you need to have your dog registered with the show's sponsoring registry. So that's why you would need registration papers.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for ut explanation...I wish i knew this before.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Bella is gorgeous!


----------



## bella_2009 (Dec 23, 2010)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> Bella is gorgeous!


Thank You


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

She is STUNNING! Wow!!


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

She is beautiful!! A CC is on my rescue list for my next dog 

Her chest will fill out. Large dogs mature later and continue to fill out up to 2 years , as PPs stated. I have a approximately 2 year old Mastiff rescue that has put on 30 healthy pounds in the last 3 months.

Good luck with her!


----------

